# Is Lily pinking



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello, as I have mentioned before I had decided not to breed Lily. Well now I am starting to think that it may be a little to late because it looks to me like she is pinking. So I was wondering if some of you experienced breeders could tell me what you think. I took pictures of four of her nipples but they look larger and pinker in person.
thanks in advance
If you need better pics let me Know


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

how many days since potential conception? Still looks a little pale to me.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

she is exactly 3 weeks tomorrow but she looks pinker in person I think my flash takes away some of the color


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, if she hasn't had kittens before than i would say yes!
On my females than haven't had any kittens its hard to find the nipples.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

okay thank you 
is there any other early signs I should be watching for


----------



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

I think she is pregnant looking at those pics. U will find the nipples closer to her rear end will be more prominently pink. So keep a check on those lower nipples as those will change the most quickly. 
No other signs really. She would be calling again by now if she wasn't pregnant!! 
Xx


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

When will she start showing. I had a trip planned around her due date but I want to know for sure that she is pregnant before I cancel.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> When will she start showing. I had a trip planned around her due date but I want to know for sure that she is pregnant before I cancel.


Coulndt a vet tell you that?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Call me a cynic, but it's strange that you can be so exact, to the day, after you decided not to breed her. Wasn't it over three weeks ago you made that decision?


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

You can still have her neutered now, even if she is pregnant.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I decided not to breed her after my male had already tried to mate with her. I didn't think he succeeded though because she was growling at him, so I think I caught them afterwards because I read that right after mating the female will sometimes attack the male. After I decided not to breed her I had my male neutered.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> I decided not to breed her after my male had already tried to mate with her. I didn't think he succeeded though because she was growling at him, so I think I caught them afterwards because I read that right after mating the female will sometimes attack the male. After I decided not to breed her I had my male neutered.


she can still be neutered, what health test have both parents had done? 
males can still mate/produce sperm after being neutered like humans for about 6-8weeks, most girls growl at the boys before and after mating.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I had my vet run all the tests she thought were necessary when I was thinking about breeding them. I don't Know exactly which ones off the top of my head but she said they were all clear. I know she did a DNA test, and a blood test but I am not sure exactly what she tested for. I have kept them separated since I caught them that day plus Lily hasn't gone back into heat.


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

I still don't understand why you never got Lily neutered when you decided not to breed her. It is really not good for girls to live un-neutered. It causes them no end of unwanted calls and potential health problems.

Unfortunately neutered males can still produce the necessary up to 6 weeks after neutering.

And, you can still neuter Lily now, even if she is pregnant.

If you decide to go ahead then you had better cancel your trip. You shouldn't really go anywhere the last 2 weeks leading up to the birth in case there are any issues and Lily will need you. You also will need to be around for a while after as well so no more trips really for the next 4 moths.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay I will cancel my trip today. I don't think I am going to spay her but if she is pregnant she will be spayed asap after the kittens are born. The reason I chose to spay my male first was because I wanted to make sure she wasn't pregnant first. I will keep you all posted and thank you for all of your help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What colour is Lily? ANd your Ocicat cross? I'll let you know what colours to expect - though I expect they will all be short haired blacks.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Lily is a gray and black tabby with a white stomach. She is mostly short haired but has a long haired stomach. Her mom was a longhaired ragdoll mix. Kiki is black and gray with a rusty color mixed in. Thank you i was wondering about the genetics. Is it possible that a random long or medium haired kitten could be thrown in. I know nothing about genetics.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> Okay I will cancel my trip today. I don't think I am going to spay her but if she is pregnant she will be spayed asap after the kittens are born. The reason I chose to spay my male first was because I wanted to make sure she wasn't pregnant first. I will keep you all posted and thank you for all of your help.


Males can be fertile for weeks after a neuter so the best approach would have been spaying your female first.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SloanMahria said:


> Lily is a gray and black tabby with a white stomach. She is mostly short haired but has a long haired stomach. Her mom was a longhaired ragdoll mix. Kiki is black and gray with a rusty color mixed in. Thank you i was wondering about the genetics. Is it possible that a random long or medium haired kitten could be thrown in. I know nothing about genetics.


You will get either black short hairs (with or with out white), and brown tabbies (with or without white) shorthaired. It would be incredibly unlikely to get a long haired as to be long haired (or semi-longhaired) you need two long hair genes - one from each parent - it is highly unlikely that you boy carries long hair and your girl will possibly only have one from her mum - as mum was a mix too, she might not have passed on the long hair gene. So as I thought blacks or tabbies.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

That is what I thought. Thank you so much I found it so funny that Lily was half longhaired I didn't even know it was possible. She developed her longer hair after a year. Her mom was gorgeuos she was all white with a tabby face. I have always wanted a longhaired cat. Someday I will get a pure ragdoll or ragamuffin havn't decided yet.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> I had my vet run all the tests she thought were necessary when I was thinking about breeding them. I don't Know exactly which ones off the top of my head but she said they were all clear. I know she did a DNA test, and a blood test but I am not sure exactly what she tested for. I have kept them separated since I caught them that day plus Lily hasn't gone back into heat.


lol you paid for them you must know what they had done? didnt the vet say Why they should have certain things done?

both parents are moggies, the kittens will be moggies as spid said just moggie colours, and mum wont be able to be neutered until they leave home at 12-16weeks of age - if you netuer them before they go the better, will hopefully stop more moggies being produced.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cant tell by the pictures, look pale but bigger, any updates?


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Her stomach is getting really hard and seems a little more destended I don't know if that is any indication though. Her nipples seem to still be getting pinker. I don't think she has gone back to heat again either. She is also having extreme mood swings. I just moved the other day and she freaked out and wouldn't let anyone come near her but me. She has seemed to calm down though and now she is even more affectionate then usual.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i havent a clue.... just wanted to say hope if your kitty is pregnant that everything goes okay :0) xxxx


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support. 
how is marley doing?


----------

